# Atlas Oregon Pass



## JJones

Anyone ever build this layout??? My dad and i built it many years ago but never finished it before we had to take it down. Now with my son being into trains the way he is we are about to try to build it again. Only problem im running into is the space where i can put it i need to flip the layout and build it mirror imaged. I have the atlas book with the layout just trying to figure out how to get it mirror imaged. anyone know of any software that i could use to scan the 3 pages of the layout into then mirror image it? also if anyone has ever built this layout i would love to see some pics!


----------



## Massey

OK wow that is one spaghetti bowl track plan. Do you have an elevation list for it cause I doubt that all will fit on a single level.

This layout needs 2 full sheets of ply set in an "L" do you have to have the long leg north and the short leg to the west? If so then you would have to mirror the track plan, but if you can put the long leg south and the short leg west, you simply have to turn the track plan upside down. No mirroring needed.

and to make it a mirror it is simply using left where a right was and visa-versa. you will need to have quite a bit of room to build this layout and you would need to be able to access all sides. Have you considered making a round the walls type layout in the same room and giving yourself a lot more running room? 

Massey


----------



## JJones

i have the full layout plan and yes it is 2 levels. it also shows how to make the table and all for the layout which i will also need to mirror. basically because of the layout of the room i need the short leg to come off the other side of the table. where it comes from the right side down i need it to come from the left side down. i wish they showed the layout like they do in the book online but i havnt been able to find it yet. i picked up the book at Trains by Johnson but didnt know when i got it that i was going to have to change it or i would have asked them about it. basically because of the lay out of the room if i build it just like it is i will barley be able to get into the room where as if i change it like im talking about i will have room to get to all sides and plenty of room on the front.


----------



## Massey

I love Trains By Johnson, I used to shop there all the time when I was stationed at NATTC in Pensacola.

http://www.atlasrr.com/Code100web/pages/10036.htm

Is the linky I found for the layout but it does not give details. for the pieces. Usually on something like this it is just a matter of flipping the left for right turnouts and building it all backwards.

Massey


----------



## JJones

I had seen you drop their name in another post thats why i threw that in there. i live about 5-7 min from their shop. anyways...that link shows the layout but no wear near the detail that it does in the book. i know we can just build everything backwards but if i had a "backwards" printout it will stop stupid errors along the way from forgetting that we are doing it backwards lol. i have a friend that thinks they can do what i want with some Adobe program they have so im waiting to meet up with them and see what we can figure out. im sure someone with any kind of design technique could design me something close to this that would fit better in my space but i am no good at track design and i have tried to use the program you use and couldnt get anything to work out like i wanted to.


----------



## Massey

Well If I had the radii and turnout list I could prolly whip this out on Xtrk CAD in mirror form but with out that information I am going to have to wing it and I am not sure my winging it would be accurate enough to build the layout. Can you post the part list? and I will see what I can do.

Massey


----------



## Massey

OH and another good place to shop if you are in the Pensacola area is Bobe's Hobbys. I bought a few things from them and when I was there last time they had some custom Athearn painted 50' box cars, I love the specialty cars so I grabbed one. It shows up on my layout every now and again.

Massey


----------



## JJones

I have been there too. back when we were Building this layout at my dads house probably 18 years ago thats where we got most of our stuff was Bobe's. if i take some close up pictures of the layout in the book will that help? ill see if it has a parts list in the book if not i know i have seen the parts list on their website before


----------



## JJones

Here are some pics...if you need bigger ones PM me your email address and ill email them to you...


----------



## JJones

ok well i have no idea why they are all upside down. they wernt like that when i viewed them on my computer. but like i said i can email them to you and then youll be able to zoom in or anything else.

Edit: Fixed the pics


----------



## sstlaure

Not sure which way you wanted it flipped, but I pulled the .jpg from the Atlas website and flipped it around in Microsoft Picture editor (you can flip either horizontal or vertical.)

Original track plan










Horizontal Flip










Vertical Flip










Horizontal and Vertical Flip


----------



## NIMT

You want this 








To become this!








Copy plans to photo program and mirror.


----------



## JJones

The horizontal flip and NIMT are exactly what im trying to do. but along with that im trying to do it from 3 scanned imagies and put them all together then flip it. what "photo program" will be the easiest to do this with?


----------



## sstlaure

You could copy each of the 3 images separate and paste them into Microsoft paint (may be tough to line up the tracks.) then just save as a jpg and flip the image.

Personally I'd try to just blow up the pic from above. Chance of you building it exactly as shown are pretty slim (you'll have some variation in there somewhere.) but the above gets you pretty close. 

You may even be able to get a Kinko's or similar to print a full scale version that you could lay out on your benchwork while you're fitting everything together.


----------



## sstlaure

This guy built that trackplan in his garage.....

http://mypeoplepc.com/members/millermc/chrissparetimerailroad/id2.html


----------



## NIMT

JJones,
You need to scan the pages on a scanner then we could swap it around for you!
Oh and that plan is a 4 level track plan not a 2 level plan.
Two major improvements would be to go DCC over standard DC and second would me to use flex track instead of a ton of separate track pieces!


----------



## sstlaure

Here's another completed Oregon Pass layout.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eeBWOb2a-4


----------



## Massey

WOW looking at the track plan on benchwork makes it look alot different and much more appealing. I like it. As for mirroring the track plan I cant get to it while I am at work here right now but I will fiddle with it a little tonight. I dont think I have much going on tonight. I have been spending alot of time learning guitar the last week or so but we (my wife and I) broke a string on her guitar and will not be able to fix it till this weekend, and since we are both struggling with the same thing on the guitar we are going to seek professional help.

I will see what I can do with your track plan, and get back to you.

Oh one more thing... Do you want me to replace the sectional curves with flex track? If you build it with flex it will greatly reduce the cost but take a little more skill in the track laying department.

Massey


----------



## Steamin'

*mirror image*

I use Paint Shop Pro on the computer and it has a simple "Mirror" button. All you have to do is open a file in the program and hit ctrl-M. 
HTH


----------



## JJones

NIMT said:


> JJones,
> You need to scan the pages on a scanner then we could swap it around for you!
> Oh and that plan is a 4 level track plan not a 2 level plan.
> Two major improvements would be to go DCC over standard DC and second would me to use flex track instead of a ton of separate track pieces!


Thanks...I already have all the flex track that we built it with last time and i have been doing a LOT of research on DCC and have been planning on going that route with this layout.


----------



## JJones

Massey said:


> WOW looking at the track plan on benchwork makes it look alot different and much more appealing. I like it. As for mirroring the track plan I cant get to it while I am at work here right now but I will fiddle with it a little tonight. I dont think I have much going on tonight. I have been spending alot of time learning guitar the last week or so but we (my wife and I) broke a string on her guitar and will not be able to fix it till this weekend, and since we are both struggling with the same thing on the guitar we are going to seek professional help.
> 
> I will see what I can do with your track plan, and get back to you.
> 
> Oh one more thing... Do you want me to replace the sectional curves with flex track? If you build it with flex it will greatly reduce the cost but take a little more skill in the track laying department.
> 
> Massey


We built the lay out years ago using flex track. actually we layed out a section using the normal turn sections and all that then we would draw it out on the ply wood...take it up then lay the flex track down. made it very easy for us amateurs lol. so as far as making the layout which ever is easier to do is fine with me since we will be using flex in the end. thanks for all the help!


----------



## JJones

Here are some scanned images from the book. i need the first 3 pgs put together to make one pic if thats possible. the 4th pic i already flipped but i have yet to figure out how to put multiple pics together. thanks so much for everyones help!!!!!


----------



## Massey

This is a nice looking layout all and all. The track plan makes it look like a spaghetti bowl but once it is all built it is really neat. The part list could get a little spendy with all of the switches needed but aside from that it is not much more than a typical layout of the same size.

Massey

Still working on the layout for you in mirrored form.


----------



## JJones

Massey said:


> This is a nice looking layout all and all. The track plan makes it look like a spaghetti bowl but once it is all built it is really neat. The part list could get a little spendy with all of the switches needed but aside from that it is not much more than a typical layout of the same size.
> 
> Massey
> 
> Still working on the layout for you in mirrored form.


Good thing is I already have 90% of the parts from when we built it years ago. I might have to get some other switches since im building it backwards but that's no too bad. And I have all under table switch motors too so that will be nice


----------



## Massey

What book is this in? I may be interested in building this layout some time in the future. 

Massey


----------



## JJones

Its the atlas HO king-size layout book. Its the last one in the book


----------



## norgale

JJ find a blueprint shop and ask them to make you a mirror image of the plan. If they have upto date equipment they can do this for you for a couple bucks. Be worth it to have it printed out the way you want to build it. Pete


----------



## JJones

norgale said:


> JJ find a blueprint shop and ask them to make you a mirror image of the plan. If they have upto date equipment they can do this for you for a couple bucks. Be worth it to have it printed out the way you want to build it. Pete


Massey is working on building it in a cad program for me now...i feel pretty confident that he can get what i need done. but if something doesnt work out with that then i will definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## norgale

The Oregon is a pretty complicated design and if anyone can get the plan mirrored Massey can. Keep us posted on your progress. Pete


----------



## norgale

I was looking through Photobucket and found a way to flip picture left to right or right to left and up or down. Bet this would pork for this plan. Here is a pic I posted tonight on "the General" thread only here the engine is facing left instead of right. Pete


----------



## norgale

Here is the second picture of the plan flipped. Would this be what you need?Pete Well that didn't turn out right. Hang on a sec. OK this is it. Will it work for you? Tyr and print this out and see. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser

Microsoft Paint can flip (mirror), too ... Rotate / Flip Horizontal.

TJ


----------



## Massey

Norgale I am glad you are playing with this for him, I am not having any luck getting everything to line up right with the software I am using. It is comming out not so good and it is not easy to navigate with all the different layers. I even tried RTS but the complexity of the track plan mixed with the learning curve of the software has me beaten up pretty good right now. 

Just remember your switches are going to be backwards now. In most cases where they call for a left you will need a right. Just look and see which side the divirging rail goes to tell which way the switch is.

Massey


----------



## norgale

I loaded his posted plan into Photobucket,clicked on the picture,then clicked on edit in the upper left corner. Then I get a drop down menue from edit and clicked on more options or something like that at the bottom of the dd menue. That gets you and the picture to a work site where you can do all kinds of thing to the picture. Across the tool bar you'll see two icons for flipping the pic. I clicked the up and down on and out came the plan backwards. I can't tell if that's what he's looking for or not though. Pete


----------



## Nolan

Hi . . . Been following the thread and thought I might be of help. Loaded the 4 scans into Photoshop and was able to composite into a single image. Sorry the detail is so fuzzy but could really use better scans to work with. If you could get me some decent scans at 300 dpi I think we can put something together.


----------



## JJones

Sorry guys i have been out of touch the last few days...had to get everything ready and come back offshore for 2 weeks. Massey...i feel your pain on the software. i was messing around with it and i cant even get a normal 4x8 layout to work so i wouldnt even know where to start with something like this lol. Nolan...thats exactly what i needed. I just got offshore this morning and dont have the book with me but if i can remember ill get my GF to get me some better scans tonight. PM me your email address and ill email them straight to you since im sure photobucket looses some quality when i post them that way. thanks again for all the help guys!


----------



## Nolan

PM sent.


----------



## JJones

Nolan said:


> PM sent.


Replied


----------



## JJones

Well guys just wanted to give an update....with the help of several of yall i have the track plan all mirrored and ready to go. started work on the table wile i was home. i have one of the 4x8 tables built and my dad is working on the other 4x8 and the 1x8 table that hangs off of it and said he should have it all ready to go by the time i get home on the 1st of Feb. just ordered some road bed and 10 sections of flex track so hopefully ill get some track laid wile im on my 2 weeks off. sorry i dont have any pics..i forgot to take some before i left to come to work but ill get some taken when i get home and post them up. thanks again for all the help everyone!!!


----------



## NIMT

Plan compiled, Plan mirrored, Plan broken into 8 zones.


----------



## Guest

*High Res Scan*

I anybody needs a high re scan of Oregon pass write me and I'll send a copy to you
Blessings


----------



## JJones

Wow...did not realize it had been this long since i posted! I ended up having some changes in life and sold my house and bought a new one last year in Nov. now i finally have the table out of storage and set up in the garage at my new house (much larger garage then the last house and its insulated) i only have the table set up for now. did not have any time to start laying any track before i had to head back to work offshore. hopefully when i get home in 2 weeks i will be able to spend some time getting a good bit of the track laid. lord knows there is a lot that has to be done lol. 

one quick question for anyone who knows. (i will be doing a search on this as well) is there anything i have to do to the switches for them to be able to work with DCC? if so...what needs to be done? Thanks!!!


----------



## norgale

That layout looks like a huge PITA to build and an electrical nightmare. Pete


----------



## DonR

Depends on the turnouts you use.

If Peco make certain to get INSULFROG...
They are power routing so route selected
gets power...the other is off. Add track drops for continuous power.
Wide wheels can short where L Rail meets
R rail and trip out DCC...I used a tiny drop of clear fingernail
polish to avoid that.

Atlas turnouts basically not a problem.

D


----------



## JJones

DonR said:


> Depends on the turnouts you use.
> 
> If Peco make certain to get INSULFROG...
> They are power routing so route selected
> gets power...the other is off. Add track drops for continuous power.
> Wide wheels can short where L Rail meets
> R rail and trip out DCC...I used a tiny drop of clear fingernail
> polish to avoid that.
> 
> Atlas turnouts basically not a problem.
> 
> D


im 99% sure all of mine are Atlas so hopefully ill be good to go and not have to mess with them. Thanks!


----------



## NIMT

Well welcome back to the land of train-insanity!
Since your using Atlas switches you'll be fine and dandy on the DCC compatability side of things!:thumbsup:


----------



## blackz28

how about shinohara switchs , i have a bunch of 3 way swithes that are power routing , so i would assume that they would be ok


----------



## NIMT

blackz28 said:


> how about shinohara switchs , i have a bunch of 3 way swithes that are power routing , so i would assume that they would be ok


OH MY! Are they code 100? If they are your in for a world of hurt!:knock_teeth_out:
The code 100's need to be compleately reworked to make them DCC compatable! It's about a 10 hour affair till you get good at it then it's 6 to 7 hours of work! It involves cutting ties out and installing PC board ties and Isolating frogs and arils from each other.
All Shinohara Code 100 switches and crosses require some kind of rework to make them DCC compatable!
Code 83's on the other hand are made DCC compatable from the start.


----------



## blackz28

NIMT said:


> OH MY! Are they code 100? If they are your in for a world of hurt!:knock_teeth_out:
> The code 100's need to be compleately reworked to make them DCC compatable! It's about a 10 hour affair till you get good at it then it's 6 to 7 hours of work! It involves cutting ties out and installing PC board ties and Isolating frogs and arils from each other.
> All Shinohara Code 100 switches and crosses require some kind of rework to make them DCC compatable!
> Code 83's on the other hand are made DCC compatable from the start.


well that sucks the big one:thumbsdown: i bought them about 12 years ago during the DCC transtion  when i ran dc it was fine , ugghh the news gets better everyday 
are the new code 100 dcc compadable ??


----------



## NIMT

Nope only code 83!


----------



## JJones

Sounds like i got lucky having all Atlas switches!


----------



## blackz28

WOW your up on the handle lol come down here we need modelrailroaders here in cape coral lol


----------



## NIMT

Yes you did!


----------



## johnr42795

Today I hit the model train jackpot of all Jackpots. I guess it pays to look at the online classifieds. I was given a Layout of built from the Atlas Oregon Pass Lines. It was left at a house when the previous owner sold and the new buyer did nothing with it for several years. There had been very little scenicing done. It used alot of flex track and it unfortunatly is code 100 but for free I can live with it. The downside was we had to take it apart alot more than I would have liked and it took 5 Hours. We had to remove the yard so it would fit up the stairs. The plus side is that it is DCC with Digitrax and two Tech II power supplys too. Next week we will try and move it into my basement if it will not make the turn at the bottom of the stairs I will strip every thing off the board and build an around the room layout. There were four boxes of buildings and spare parts. It was like Christmas. I forgot to take my Cell phone in and take pictures before I split the layout into three sections. I will have to totally rewire but I need a project to keep me busy. The pics I attached are from the add online that the previous owner had taken.


----------



## norgale

That's a great haul there John. Send us some pictures when you get a chance. pete


----------



## johnr42795

I added some pics Pete.


----------



## Big Ed

johnr42795 said:


> I added some pics Pete.


On our end the pictures are way too small, I don't know how you are seeing them, our viewing is like a 1/2"x 1/2" square.


----------



## johnr42795

I was able to save a larger image and upload bigger pics.


----------



## Big Ed

johnr42795 said:


> I was able to save a larger image and upload bigger pics.


They are better now.

Dam good deal, you can't beat the price. :thumbsup:


----------



## JJones

Well guys...sorry it has been a wile since I updated. this project took a huge step backwards. I had the entire main line laid and about half of it wired (major nightmare wiring this thing) then after trying to run on parts of it that I had wired I realized that no matter how much track cleaning I did I could not compete with Florida humidity in my garage. So after pissing off the wife and taking control of our spare bedroom I completely dismantled the layout in the garage. Ended up having to build a complete new table because I had built this one mirror imaged to fit in the dinning room at my previous house and it would not fit in the bed room I was planning to put it in. would have fit in the new dinning room but wife vetoed that idea real quick. guess I didn't give her enough time to forget how much room it took up in the dinning room at the old house LOL. We are now well into construction on the new layout. table is built and the bottom loop is laid. picked up a Digitrax Super Chief setup and a new DCC w/Sound Loco (sorry not sure which one, I'm horrible with keeping up with them) from my local model train store so I have been trying to get that all set up and make sure everything is running smooth on the bottom loop before moving forward as its a real PITA to fix anything down there after moving on. I forgot to take any pictures before I came back to work but when I get home in 2 weeks I will take some pics of where we are at now and try to get some as we move forward with the build. 

I'm actually very happy now that we ended up starting over. there were some things I had done the first go round that did not work out like I had planned and now I am getting the opportunity to change those things and do them better this go round.


----------



## Allen81885

Any chance you guys have the full diagram ???? I'm working on the atlas Go Layout 36 oregon pass and I'm having issues with it


----------



## CTValleyRR

Hi, Allen,

This thread is pretty old -- started more than 5 years ago, and the last post over two years ago. Since the thread is so old, sometimes starting a fresh one is a better option.

By full diagram, I'm assuming that you mean the one you have to buy from Atlas?

I'm afraid I have to agree with the general sentiment -- that track plan is just a mess looking for a layout table. You have steep grades, numerous over / under arrangements, and a whole lot of track that seems to have no purpose beyond helping Atlas to sell a lot of track.

If you could be more specific as to what issues you're having -- beyond what I would expect, which is that it is simply a track plan which was never actually built or tested -- perhaps we could give you some advice on how to get through it.


----------



## Walloon

I liked this layout but did not have the room. I asked several members of the train community here in Brisbane Australia about converting it into N scale nd was told by everyone who I approached that it could not be done. I had a crack anyway. I have completed all the track work but did a couple of minor changes as I wanted to be able to change the direction of the train to return to the same track it was previously on. This has created several problems the worst was the reversing loops and reversing loops with in reversing loops. Not understanding reversing loops I again asked people for asistance who I thought could would help me but tey gave me bad advice that cost me time and money ie switches needing replacing. The moral is this layout can be done in Nscale but understand reversing loops before you wire it up and you will be able to accomplish this layout in any gauge providing you have the space and desire. I used 3 x didgitrax AR1 and have a lighted control panel, electronicly controled switches and accompaining signals and a Dcc turntable for the 2 x big boys I run on the layout. I run 3 x trains at once and can shunt and turntable my engines with another person and DCC control.


----------



## CTValleyRR

So my last comment was about how this thread was very old.... and that was almost 6 years ago. The previous poster before me was a one-shot: he joined, made that post, and vanished forever.

You're new, so I'll cut you some slack, but before posting on a thread like this, please check the date of the last post (in the upper left of each post) before you comment. If it's more than a month or two old, please consider whether it really needs to be addressed. You should have noticed a little box above the response area warning you that it is an old thread.

But welcome to the forum! Please go find some more recent discussions to participate in.


----------



## Walloon

CTValleyRR said:


> So my last comment was about how this thread was very old.... and that was almost 6 years ago. The previous poster before me was a one-shot: he joined, made that post, and vanished forever.
> 
> You're new, so I'll cut you some slack, but before posting on a thread like this, please check the date of the last post (in the upper left of each post) before you comment. If it's more than a month or two old, please consider whether it really needs to be addressed. You should have noticed a little box above the response area warning you that it is an old thread.
> 
> But welcome to the forum! Please go find some more recent discussions to participate in.


Thanks but if you wish to remove me thats fine Dont wish to create work for you if there is no benifet for anyone

Thanks anyway


----------



## CTValleyRR

Walloon said:


> Thanks but if you wish to remove me thats fine Dont wish to create work for you if there is no benifet for anyone
> 
> Thanks anyway


Remove you? No. Educate you on forum etiquette, yes. Don't go beating yourself up, just take the experience with you for future reference.


----------

